# New book out on WCF 1:8



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 29, 2017)

A new book out that may be of interest to some folks: _Has the Bible been kept pure? The Westminster Confession of Faith and the providential preservation of Scripture_.

Pastor Milne earlier published another book (I think his doctoral dissertation), _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-Biblical Prophecy is Still Possible_, a very detailed look at this matter. I think his latest on the WCF 1:8 and the beliefs of those who put it in the confession will be edifying. I haven't received my copy yet - just ordered it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks very interesting! Thanks for sharing, Steve. You'll have to let us know your thoughts upon reading it!

Hope you're well, brother!

Grace to you.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 29, 2017)

If this book is of the same quality as the first, it will be worth a wheelbarrow full of money, or of other books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 29, 2017)

I agree, Ruben.

Garnet Howard Milne has served as pastor of two Reformed churches in Wainuiomata and Wanganui, New Zealand, over the past eleven years. He has contributed to the Westminster Theological Journal and was editor of his denominational magazine Faith in Focus for many years. Dr. Milne's doctorate in historical theology, from Otago University, forms the basis of his book, _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-Biblical Prophecy is Still Possible_. (from an Amazon blurb)

He also has a blog, reformationtestimony.org .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KMK (Aug 29, 2017)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I agree, Ruben.
> 
> Garnet Howard Milne has served as pastor of two Reformed churches in Wainuiomata and Wanganui, New Zealand, over the past eleven years.
> .



Do you know what denomination?


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2017)

KMK said:


> Do you know what denomination?



RCNZ


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 30, 2017)

Ken, I found this on Wiki:

*Form of doctrine*
The doctrine of the _Reformed Churches of New Zealand_ is expressed in the four confessions of faith to which it subscribes. These are the Heidelberg Catechism (1563), Belgic Confession (1566), Canons of Dort (1619) (known collectively as the Three Forms of Unity), and the Westminster Confession of Faith. Also recognised are the Apostles' Creed, Nicene Creed and Athanasian Creed, all of which summarise the churches' doctrines.

The Reformed Churches of New Zealand are one of the few Reformed churches internationally to subscribe to both the Three Forms of Unity (common among Reformed churches with origins in the European continent, especially the Netherlands) and the Westminster Confession of Faith (common among Reformed or Presbyterian churches with origins in the British Isles).

*Form of governance*
The Reformed Churches of New Zealand hold to the system of Presbyterian church governance. Each church has a ruling Session composed of elders, one of whom is the church’s minister (also known as the teaching elder). Churches which have no minister are said to be vacant. Each church also has deacons who are charged with maintaining the temporal well-being of church members and with alleviating social distress. In larger churches deacons meet in their own Deacons’ Courts, while in smaller churches they meet together with the rest of the Session. Only men are eligible to serve in the offices of minister, elder, and deacon.

Churches belong to one of three regional Presbyteries which meet three times per year to discuss matters of common interest and to provide mutual oversight. Churches also meet in Synod once every three years to discuss matters of joint interest and to manage activities pertaining to the denomination. Rights of appeal are available to presbytery and synod.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Steve. I'm intrigued by both of his books and found this review with excerpts from the preface ;
https://blogs.thegospelcoalition.or...-cessationism-and-the-westminster-confession/


> Without trying to sort through everything (or really anything) that has been said at the Strange Fire Conference–let alone sifting through what has been said and done in response–I thought it might be helpful to take a step back and give some historical perspective on the question of cessationism.
> 
> In the first section of the first chapter of the _Westminster Confession of Faith_ we find reference to at least some kind of cessationism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 1, 2017)

I presently worship with the Reformed Churches of NZ so very familiar with them.


Jerusalem Blade said:


> The Reformed Churches of New Zealand hold to the system of Presbyterian church governance


Not strictly true. They are closer to a Dutch Reformed polity. They just had a major serminar on church polity recently. However they do have warm friendships with a number of Presbyterian churches, including the OPC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification, Stephen.

Jimmy, I was especially interested in this book because of Vern Poythress' (for one) claim of continuing revelation in the prophecies among the Scots, most notably John Knox (the section in Milne dealing with Knox starting on p 221). But Milne shows "that both Knox and the English Puritans taught that any prophetic insight in their time had to be grounded in Scripture", and then quotes French scholar Pierre Janton in an essay on Knox, 

Prophecies of Knox are applications of the biblical texts to the concrete situation[...]. This attitude defines the strict framework within which a prophecy is possible. The Holy Spirit does not speak to the prophet apart from Scripture[...]. _Prophecy thus becomes a commentary and application of Scripture_. (p 222, italics in original)​
Milne briefly interacts with Poythress through examples he provides re Knox. He also deals with Samuel 
Rutherford, clearing up assertions that he was, earlier in his life, a continuatonist, but rather, in accord with Knox's views.

This is of interest to me because of views I have with respect to understanding the Book of Revelation, and applying some of its prophetic insight to developments in the modern era, what G.K. Beale terms "eclectic" or "modified idealism", though Beale might not agree with my applications.
_______

If Milne's new book on the WCF 1:8 is of the same detailed scholarship and excellence of insight and understanding as his former book, it will be a treasure to those of us who hold to the Reformation texts of Scripture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 9, 2017)

Another great resource I recently became aware of: 

http://www.textusreceptusbibles.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 9, 2017)

At first, when I saw "Milne," I thought you were referring to Bruce Milne, another fine Reformed writer (and working pastor).


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the resource update.


----------

